# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Pantura

## thintje82

Salam tempel dikit,newbie fr.subang

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal welcome to kois

----------


## showa

selamat datang om di subang,...............air subang sepertinya bagus ya........?

----------

